# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  Букмекерская контора

## Akasey

*Здесь будет что-то похожее на Букмекерскую контору. Делаем ставки, благодарим выигравших.*

----------


## Пацаваца

Клубный сезон закончился,значит будем ставить на сборные.Мой прогноз-Беларусь 4:0 Андорра

----------


## Sanych

Беларусь - Андорра 2-1

----------


## Akasey

3:1 Беларусы выиграют.

----------


## Stych

Я думаю будет ничья. 0-0.)

----------


## MOHAPX

Беларусь - Андорра 4-0

----------


## Marusja

Беларусь-Андорра 1:1

----------


## RixAlex

Беларусь-Андора 2-0

----------


## Akasey

В 18.50 будет закрыта на время данная тема. После подведения итогов, выигравшему будет изменён статус (титул, как хочете) на определённый срок.

Пацаваца: Беларусь 4:0 Андорра
Саныч: Беларусь 2:1 Андорра
Акасей: Беларусь 3:1 Андорра
Стич: Беларусь 0:0 Андорра
МОНАРХ: Беларусь 4:0 Андорра
Маруся: Беларусь 1:1 Андорра
RixAlex: Беларусь 2:0 Андорра
Banderlogen: Беларусь 3:1 Андорра
Holper: Беларусь 2:0 Андорра

----------


## Akasey

Подведём итоги: Беларусь 5:1 Андорра

Победили МОНАРХ и Пацаваца

----------


## MOHAPX

5:1 = 4:0 - поздравляю пацу вацу

----------


## MOHAPX

Значит я хочу статус МЕГАМОДЕРАТОР)))) Можно без прописных

----------


## Sanych

МОНАРХ за победу получает на 10 дней статус - МЕГАМОДЕРАТОР

----------


## Пацаваца

А мне,как тоже победителю,))сделайте статус-бывший флудер

----------


## Sanych

Пацаваца, исправляется

----------


## MOHAPX

Ну что на кого сегодня ставим? Сегодня ставим на Беларусь - Молдова.

Мой прогноз 2 - 0 в пользу наших.

----------


## RixAlex

Беларусь 3:0 Молдова

----------


## Akasey

2:1 Наши выиграют

----------


## Sanych

2-1 Белорусы выйграют

----------


## HARON

Борьба будет жеской, ставлю на счет 1:0 в пользу белорусов.

----------


## Stych

2-0 думаю.

----------


## Пацаваца

Будет ничья 1:1

----------


## Pasha_49

3-1 в нашу

----------


## Akasey

Думаю опять выиграл Пацаваца, кто как думает? никто не предсказал ничьей кроме его

----------


## Пацаваца

А какой хоть счёт?(забыл посмотреть)

----------


## Akasey

2:2 .Пацаваца тибе что продлить твой статус ещё на неделю?

----------


## Пацаваца

> 2:2 .Пацаваца тибе что продлить твой статус ещё на неделю?


А может что-нибудь пооригинальнее придумать?)
*блин,хотел же сначала написать счёт 2:2,но передумал)

----------


## Пацаваца

Хоть молодёжный футбол и непредсказуемый,но давайте попробуем угадать счёт матча Швеция:БеларусьЭто будет первый матч этих команд на Евро.Швеция хозяйка турнира.
Мой прогноз 1:2

----------


## Sanych

Швеция - Беларусь 1:1

----------


## RixAlex

Швеция 0:1 Беларусь

----------


## Akasey

Ничего себе *Бандерлоген* прогноз сделал!!!! 

Думаю наши выиграют 1:0

----------


## Akasey

Наши лоханулись со счётом 5:1

Никто не выиграл. Некоторые посты я удалил. Причина: офтоп

----------


## Пацаваца

Даже уже страшно делать прогноз на сегодняший матч)но всё же как патриот я ставлю на наших 2:1

----------


## MOHAPX

Беларусь - Сербия   3:2

----------


## Akasey

2:0 наши выиграют, я тоже патриот

----------


## fIzdrin

надеюсь на 2-1

----------


## Marusja

пусть будет 2:2

----------


## HARON

2:1 в пользу Беларуси.

----------


## Jemal

1:0 Будет, у меня было видение...

----------


## Пацаваца

Беларусь 0:0 Сербия

Нападения вообще нет,хз чё там делал Юрченко.Такое чувство,что только Кривец и Шитов хотели играть,остальные ,наверное,скорей бы окончания матча ждали.Против итальянцев нет шансов,мой прогноз 1:3

----------


## MOHAPX

итак. Ставим на следующи матч 

Беларусь - Италия  4-3 (не заню почему, ну вот так вот)

----------


## HARON

3:1 Белорусы проиграют!

----------


## Akasey

2:0 наши как всегда выиграют

----------


## Banderlogen

Так как я пока что со сборной ничего не угадал, то поставлю на выиргыш итальянцев... эээ... 3-0. Надеюсь, традиция с неугадыванием продолжится. 
А да. Не знаю как, но Кривец таки забет.

----------


## fIzdrin

терять больше нечего,3-1 наши.

----------


## Sanych

Беларусь -- Италия 0:2

----------


## RixAlex

Беларусь 0:1 Италия

----------


## Pasha_49

2-2, ничья

----------


## Alandr

Беларусь 1:1 Италия

----------


## Akasey

2:1 Италия как всегда выиграла. Самые близкие результаты были у *Саныча* и *Харона*. Думаю выиграли оба. Пишите мне в личку свой новый статус.

----------


## Пацаваца

1:3 не в пользу наших)Да мне статус не нужен,мне и так его продлили за повторно угаданный матч)

----------


## Akasey

ну что делаем ставки, сегодня Хорваты. Думаю 3:1 Хорваты выиграют. Если вдруг наоборот всем пиво...шутка

----------


## MOHAPX

Ребята! Однозначно наши 5 0 , и пусть едут обратно в свою хорватию

----------


## Jemal

2:1 в нашу пользу!:3dflagsdotcom_belar

----------


## Akasey

ггг, я выиграл!!!

----------


## Akasey

делаем ставки на исход матча Беларусь-Хорватия

я думаю 2:1 наши выиграют

----------


## Banderlogen

3-0 Харватыя =\

----------


## Vanya

2:0  .......

----------


## Marusja

2:1 в пользу Хорватии

----------


## fIzdrin

1-1,но хочется конечно,что бы выиграли и интрига сохранилась

----------


## Banderlogen

Попробую здесь попрогнозить 
Кэфы конторы Плюсминус.

Нефтехимик - Локомотив Яр - победа гостей - 1.85
Динамо Рига - Салават Юлаев - победа гостей - 1.75
Манчестер Сити - Арсенал Л. - победа гостей - 2.50
Тоттенхэм - Манчестер Юн. - победа хозяев - 2.95

Считаю, что а каждый исход поставлена 1 у.е. Выигрышы зеленым будут выделяться, проигрыши - красным. И потиху балан подводиться будет. 
Ну а ****, реальные деньги не хочется на такие прогнозы тратить.

Итого: -2,25 у.е. :prankster2:

----------


## Banderlogen

Еще порция 

Хоккей. Открытый чемпионат Беларуси. Металургс Лиеп. - Шинник: Победа 1-й команды 1.91	 
Хоккей. Регулярный чемпионат КХЛ.. Трактор - Динамо Мн:   Победа 2-й команды 3.10 
Хоккей. Регулярный чемпионат КХЛ.. Северсталь - Нефтехимик:   Победа 1-й команды 2.05
Футбол. ЧМ-2010. Европа. Отборочные матчи. Беларусь - Казахстан:   Тотал матча больше (3.5) 2.40

Данная ставка: +2,55 у.е.
Итого: +0,3 у.е.

----------


## Akasey

ставла на Динамо 3:1 выиграют Трактора

Казахи проиграют 3:0

----------


## Banderlogen

Итак, в плюс я ушел уже 
Можно и в минус теперь 

Экспресс (K= 3.5597)    
Футбол. ЧМ-2010. Европа. Отборочные матчи. Казахстан - Хорватия:   Победа 2-й команды 	1.33	 
Футбол. ЧМ-2010. Европа. Отборочные матчи. Азербайджан - Россия:   Победа 2-й команды 	1.29	 
Футбол. ЧМ-2010. Европа. Отборочные матчи. Швеция - Албания:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.20	 
Футбол. ЧМ-2010. Европа. Отборочные матчи. Италия - Кипр:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.30	 
Футбол. ЧМ-2010. Европа. Отборочные матчи. Франция - Австрия:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.33

Экспресс (K= 2.1315)
Хоккей. Открытый чемпионат Беларуси.. Неман - Металургс Лиеп.:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.45	 
Хоккей. Открытый чемпионат Беларуси.. Химик-СКА - Сокол Киев:   Победа 2-й команды 	1.47

Экспресс (K= 5.64) 
Хоккей. Открытый чемпионат Беларуси.. Химволокно - Шинник:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.45 
Хоккей. Открытый чемпионат Беларуси.. ХК Витебск - ХК Гомель:   Победа 2-й команды 	1.85 
Хоккей. Открытый чемпионат Беларуси.. Юность-Минск - Металлург Жл:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.45 
Хоккей. Открытый чемпионат Беларуси.. Шахтер Сол. - Керамин-Минск:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.45

Хоккей. Открытый чемпионат Беларуси.. ХК Брест - Динамо-Юниорс:   Победа 2-й команды 	2.90

Футбол. ЧМ-2010. Европа. Отборочные матчи. Англия - Беларусь:   Тотал матча больше (3.5) 	1.95

Экспресс (K= 4.4615)
Хоккей. NHL.Регулярный чемпионат.. Рейнджерс - Лос-Анджелес:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.62	 
Хоккей. NHL.Регулярный чемпионат.. Чикаго - Эдмонтон:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.62	 
Хоккей. NHL.Регулярный чемпионат.. Анахайм - Миннесота:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.70

Текущая: +0,593
Итого: *+0,893*

----------


## Banderlogen

Кхм, забыл совсем. Очередная порция *неадекватных* прогнозов.

ОЧБ. Экспресс (K= 2.5575)
Сокол Киев - Металлург Жл. Победа 1-й команды 1.65
ХК Брест - Керамин-Минск Победа 2-й команды  1.55


ОЧБ. Экспресс (K= 2.405)
Неман - Шахтер Сол. Победа 2-й команды 1.85
Юность-Минск - ХК Витебск Победа 1-й команды 1.30


КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Локомотив Я Победа 2-й команды 1.70

Текущая: -3
Итого:-2,107

----------


## Banderlogen

ОЧБ. Экспресс (K= 2.175)
Химволокно - Химик-СКА Победа 1-й команды 1.45
ХК Брест - Керамин-Минск Победа 2-й команды 1.50

КХЛ. Экспресс (K= 2.16)
Автомобилист - ЦСКА Победа 2-й команды 1.80
Металлург Мг - Витязь Победа 1-й команды 1.20

ЛЧ. Барселона - Интер М Победа 2-й команды 4.90

Голы (Барселона): Ибрагимович З. нет - 1.60

Текущий: +1,76
Итого: -0,347

----------


## Banderlogen

Не удержался сегодня 

31/12/09 13:00	Хоккей. Кубок Шпенглера. Финал. Давос - Динамо-Минск:   Победа 2-й команды 	2.50 
31/12/09 13:00	Хоккей. Кубок Шпенглера. Финал. Давос - Динамо-Минск:   Тотал 2-й команды больше (3) 	2.30

Текущий: +1,5
Итого: *+1,153*

PS Сереньким - возврат

----------


## Banderlogen

Сегодня по зомбоящику в 19-00 будет игра. На нее попробую. 

КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Металлург Мг:   Победа 1-й команды в 1-м периоде  3.32
_* хорошо бы было поставить просто на первый гол денамы, т.к. они по жизни первые забивают, но коэффициент не такой хороший_

КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Металлург Мг:   Победа 2-й команды во 2-м периоде 2.35
_* финчане второй период просирают безбожно почти всегда. А тут еще ММг. Надеюсь, короче, вернуть проигранное в первой ставке хД_

----------


## Banderlogen

КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Металлург Мг:   Победа 1-й команды в 1-м периоде  3.32
_* на шару, но прокатило. На последней минуте забили_

КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Металлург Мг:   Победа 2-й команды во 2-м периоде 2.35
_* финчане второй период провели на удивление хорошо, то есть не проиграли, более того: могли даже забить_

Текущий: +1,32
Итого: +2,473

----------


## Banderlogen

Динамо-Юниорс - Металлург Жл 1 3.65
*латыши дома, кэф хорош

Металургс Лиеп. - Шинник 1 1.70
*латыши дома, бабруйск в бабруйск, кэф хорош

*Экспресс* 3,20
Керамин-Минск - Химик-СКА 1 1.30
Металургс Лиеп. - Шинник 1 1.70
Шахтер Сол. - ХК Витебск 1 1.45
* на "шару"

----------


## Banderlogen

Динамо-Юниорс - Металлург Жл 1 3.65
* 2-1 в упорной борьбе как и ожидалось выиграли динамовцы. Трам-пам-пам!

Металургс Лиеп. - Шинник 1 1.70
* 4-1. Все как по нотам

*Экспресс* 3,20
Керамин-Минск - Химик-СКА 1 1.30
Металургс Лиеп. - Шинник 1 1.70
Шахтер Сол. - ХК Витебск 1 1.45
* на "шару" не прокатило. Хотя когда наблюдал за онлайном, то почему-то считал, что не ставил на шахту... Затупил 

Экспрессы в ОЧБ дело неблагодарное.
Хорошо ставить на Дина-Юниорс дома, букмекеры их недооценивают. Да и вообще на латвийские команды дома коэффициенты хорошие.

Текущий: +2,35
Итого: *+4,823*

----------


## Banderlogen

16/01/10 17:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Автомобилист:   Победа 1-й команды в 1-м периоде 	2.00	 
16/01/10 17:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Автомобилист:   Победа 2-й команды во 2-м периоде 	3.85	
* традиционная ставка на Динамо. Выигрываем первый, проигрываем второй... Покажут скоро по тедевизору

17/01/10 13:00	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Динамо-Юниорс - Шинник:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.80
17/01/10 13:00	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Металургс Лиеп. - Металлург Жл:   Победа 1-й команды 	2.90
* опять на латышей попробую, хоть кэфы и не такие красивые, как раньше

17/01/10 13:00	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Керамин-Минск - ХК Витебск:   Победа 2-й команды 	3.20
*хороший кэф при неплохих шансах Витебска

*Экспресс* 2,139
17/01/10 13:00	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Сокол Киев - ХК Брест:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.20	 
17/01/10 13:00	Хоккей. ОЧБ. ХК Гомель - Неман:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.55	 
17/01/10 13:00	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Шахтер Сол. - Химик-СКА:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.15
* не такой уж он и невероятный этот экспресс. Когда-то должен пройти уже

----------


## Banderlogen

16/01/10 17:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Автомобилист:   Победа 1-й команды в 1-м периоде 	2.00	 
16/01/10 17:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Автомобилист:   Победа 2-й команды во 2-м периоде 	3.85	
* переоценил я Автомобилист. Не дало им Динамо выиграть второй период


17/01/10 13:00	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Динамо-Юниорс - Шинник:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.80
17/01/10 13:00	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Металургс Лиеп. - Металлург Жл:   Победа 1-й команды 	2.90
* с латышами все пучком 

17/01/10 13:00	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Керамин-Минск - ХК Витебск:   Победа 2-й команды 	3.20
* не прокатило, никак не прокатило

*Экспресс* 2,139
17/01/10 13:00	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Сокол Киев - ХК Брест:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.20	 
17/01/10 13:00	Хоккей. ОЧБ. ХК Гомель - Неман:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.55	 
17/01/10 13:00	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Шахтер Сол. - Химик-СКА:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.15
* Сокол на последней секунде победную закатил...

Текущий: +2,839
Итого: *+7,662*

----------


## Banderlogen

Сегодня решил весь свой банк реальный конторовский потратить и понатыркал куда попало.
Закину и сюда. Без комментариев.

20/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо М - Динамо Мн:   Плэтт Дж. тотал больше Голы+рез. передачи (0.5) 	2.03	 
20/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо М - Динамо Мн:   Антоненко О. тотал меньше Голы+рез. передачи (0.5) 	1.50	 
20/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Неман - Динамо-Юниорс:   Тотал 2-й команды больше (2) 	2.20	 
20/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Юность-Минск - Шинник:   Тотал 2-й команды больше (1.5) 	2.10	 
20/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. ХК Витебск - Сокол Киев:   Победа 1-й команды 	2.80	 
20/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. ХК Брест - Металургс Лиеп.:   Тотал 2-й команды больше (3) 	2.03	 
20/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. ХК Брест - Металургс Лиеп.:   Победа 2-й команды 	2.10	 
20/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо М - Динамо Мн:   Победа 2-й команды 	4.55	 
20/01/10 19:30	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо Рига - Спартак М:   Победа 1-й команды 	2.10	 
20/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо М - Динамо Мн:   Победа 1-й команды во 2-м периоде 	1.90	 
20/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо М - Динамо Мн:   1-й гол забьет 2-я команда 	2.50	

ЗЫ Статистику не обманешь. Все равно сдуем

----------


## Banderlogen

20/01/10 18:30 Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо М - Динамо Мн: Плэтт Дж. тотал больше Голы+рез. передачи (0.5) 2.03 
20/01/10 18:30 Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо М - Динамо Мн: Антоненко О. тотал меньше Голы+рез. передачи (0.5) 1.50 
20/01/10 18:30 Хоккей. ОЧБ. Неман - Динамо-Юниорс: Тотал 2-й команды больше (2) 2.20 
20/01/10 18:30 Хоккей. ОЧБ. Юность-Минск - Шинник: Тотал 2-й команды больше (1.5) 2.10 
20/01/10 18:30 Хоккей. ОЧБ. ХК Витебск - Сокол Киев: Победа 1-й команды 2.80 
20/01/10 18:30 Хоккей. ОЧБ. ХК Брест - Металургс Лиеп.: Тотал 2-й команды больше (3) 2.03 
20/01/10 18:30 Хоккей. ОЧБ. ХК Брест - Металургс Лиеп.: Победа 2-й команды 2.10 
20/01/10 18:30 Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо М - Динамо Мн: Победа 2-й команды 4.55  
* в основное время ничья =\
20/01/10 19:30 Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо Рига - Спартак М: Победа 1-й команды 2.10 
20/01/10 18:30 Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо М - Динамо Мн: Победа 1-й команды во 2-м периоде 1.90 
20/01/10 18:30 Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо М - Динамо Мн: 1-й гол забьет 2-я команда 2.50

Текущий: -2,27
Итого: *+5,398*

----------


## Banderlogen

22/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. ХК Брест - Динамо-Юниорс:   Тотал 2-й команды больше (3) 	2.10	 
22/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. ХК Брест - Динамо-Юниорс:   Тотал 1-й команды больше (3) 	2.10	 
* это бред, не делайте так никто!

22/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. КХЛ. Спартак М - Динамо Мн:   Победа 2-й команды в 1-м периоде 	3.43
22/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. КХЛ. Спартак М - Динамо Мн:   Победа 1-й команды во 2-м периоде 	2.25	
* пора бы Динамо в своем духе сыграть

22/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. КХЛ.. Динамо М - Динамо Рига:   Победа 1-й команды во 2-м периоде 	2.10
* случайно не туда нажал и вот

----------


## Banderlogen

22/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. ХК Брест - Динамо-Юниорс:   Тотал 2-й команды больше (3) 	2.10	 
22/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. ХК Брест - Динамо-Юниорс:   Тотал 1-й команды больше (3) 	2.10	 
* это бред, не делайте так никто!
але ж прокатило  4:3 в пользу Бреста

22/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. КХЛ. Спартак М - Динамо Мн:   Победа 2-й команды в 1-м периоде 	3.43
22/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. КХЛ. Спартак М - Динамо Мн:   Победа 1-й команды во 2-м периоде 	2.25	

22/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. КХЛ.. Динамо М - Динамо Рига:   Победа 1-й команды во 2-м периоде 	2.10
* случайно не туда нажал и вот 
ПОПЛАТИЛСЯ

Текущий: +0,35
Итого: *+5,748*

----------


## Banderlogen

24/01/10 16:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Северсталь - Динамо Мн:   Событие Тотал 1-го периода ТБ (2) 	3.05	 
* а вдруг?  ну 2-то закатят скорее всего

24/01/10 16:00	Хоккей. Регулярный чемпионат КХЛ. Северсталь - Динамо Мн:   Плэтт Дж. тотал больше Голы+рез. передачи (0.5) 	1.90	 
* кто, если не Джефф?

24/01/10 16:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Северсталь - Динамо Мн:   Победа 1-й команды во 2-м периоде 	2.65	 
* традиция

24/01/10 16:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Северсталь - Динамо Мн:   1-й гол забьет 2-я команда 	2.10
* еще круче традиция

----------


## Banderlogen

24/01/10 16:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Северсталь - Динамо Мн:   Событие Тотал 1-го периода ТБ (2) 	3.05	 
* 2 только и закатили, профита нет

24/01/10 16:00	Хоккей. Регулярный чемпионат КХЛ. Северсталь - Динамо Мн:   Плэтт Дж. тотал больше Голы+рез. передачи (0.5) 	1.90	 
* Платт боец и просто молодец

24/01/10 16:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Северсталь - Динамо Мн:   Победа 1-й команды во 2-м периоде 	2.65	 
* традиция

24/01/10 16:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Северсталь - Динамо Мн:   1-й гол забьет 2-я команда 	2.10
* что и тр. док.

Текущий: +3,65
Итого: *+9,398*

----------


## Banderlogen

Экспресс (K= 2.5575)	 
26/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Металургс Лиеп. - Химик-СКА:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.65	 
26/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Шинник - Керамин-Минск:   Победа 2-й команды 	1.55	 

26/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Динамо-Юниорс - ХК Витебск:   Победа 1-й команды 	2.90	 

26/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Неман - Химволокно:   Победа 2-й команды 	2.80	 

26/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. КХЛ. Атлант - Динамо Мн:   Событие Тотал 1-го периода ТБ (2) 	3.05	 

26/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. КХЛ. Атлант - Динамо Мн:   Плэтт Дж. тотал больше Голы+рез. передачи (0.5) 	2.00	 

26/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. КХЛ. Атлант - Динамо Мн:   Победа 1-й команды во 2-м периоде 	2.35

----------


## Banderlogen

Экспресс (K= 2.5575)	 
26/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Металургс Лиеп. - Химик-СКА:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.65	 
26/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Шинник - Керамин-Минск:   Победа 2-й команды 	1.55	 

26/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Динамо-Юниорс - ХК Витебск:   Победа 1-й команды 	2.90	 

26/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Неман - Химволокно:   Победа 2-й команды 	2.80	 

26/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. КХЛ. Атлант - Динамо Мн:   Событие Тотал 1-го периода ТБ (2) 	3.05	 

26/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. КХЛ. Атлант - Динамо Мн:   Плэтт Дж. тотал больше Голы+рез. передачи (0.5) 	2.00	 

26/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. КХЛ. Атлант - Динамо Мн:   Победа 1-й команды во 2-м периоде 	2.35

Текущий: +4,2575
Итого: *+13,6555*

----------


## Banderlogen

28/01/10 18:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. СКА - Динамо Мн:   Плэтт Дж. тотал больше Голы+рез. передачи (0.5) 	2.00	 
* кто-то должен забить, а в атаке Платт поучаствует 

28/01/10 18:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. СКА - Динамо Мн:   Событие Тотал 1-го периода ТБ (2) 	3.05	 
* хотя бы 2, а там вдруг и 3

28/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Неман - Юность-Минск:   Событие Тотал 1-ого периода ТБ (2) 	2.80
* почему бы и нет?

28/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Металургс Лиеп. - ХК Витебск:   Победа 1-й команды 	2.30	 
* жаль кэф маленький, может быть и не стоило сюда ставить

Экспресс (K= 2.397)
28/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. ХК Брест - Химволокно:   Победа 2-й команды 	1.41	 
28/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Динамо-Юниорс - Химик-СКА:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.70
* хв неман уделало только в путь. Будем думать и с Брестом справится. А химик никакой в этом году

----------


## Banderlogen

28/01/10 18:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. СКА - Динамо Мн:   Плэтт Дж. тотал больше Голы+рез. передачи (0.5) 	2.00	 
* Джефф их всех укатал 

28/01/10 18:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. СКА - Динамо Мн:   Событие Тотал 1-го периода ТБ (2) 	3.05	 
* собсно тока 2 и забили

28/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Неман - Юность-Минск:   Событие Тотал 1-ого периода ТБ (2) 	2.80
* и тут ровно 2

28/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Металургс Лиеп. - ХК Витебск:   Победа 1-й команды 	2.30	 
* 4-3

Экспресс (K= 2.397)
28/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. ХК Брест - Химволокно:   Победа 2-й команды 	1.41	 
28/01/10 18:30	Хоккей. ОЧБ. Динамо-Юниорс - Химик-СКА:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.70
* а Брест сегодня зе бест

Текущий: +1,3
Итого: *+14,9555*

----------


## IP1987

*Сумашедший экспресс на футбол* 
*
Ставил в виде системы*

*30.01.10 17:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Бирмингем - Тоттенхэм : больше(2)	1.60	 
30.01.10 17:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Фулхэм - Астон Вилла : больше(2)	1.57	 
30.01.10 17:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Халл Сити - Вулверхэмптон : больше(2)	1.52	 
30.01.10 17:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Ливерпуль - Болтон : больше(2)	1.35	 
30.01.10 17:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Вест Хэм - Блэкберн : больше(2)	1.42	 
30.01.10 17:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Уиган - Эвертон : больше(2)	1.47	 
30.01.10 19:30	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Бернли - Челси : больше(2)	1.32	 
30.01.10 19:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Италии. Серия А. Бари - Палермо : больше(1.5)	1.35	 
30.01.10 21:45	Футбол. Чемпионат Италии. Серия А. Наполи - Дженоа : больше(1.5)	1.27	 
30.01.10 16:30	Футбол. Чемпионат Германии. Бундеслига. Боруссия М - Вердер : Боруссия М забьет	1.32	 
30.01.10 20:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Франции. Лилль - Ланс : больше(1.5)	1.30	 
30.01.10 22:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Франции. Монпелье - Марсель : больше(1.5)	1.37	*

*Кэф 51.2
Ставка 1 доллар*

*Еще зарядил на победу 30.01.10 10:30	Теннис. WTA. Уильямс Серена - Энин Жустин(Australian Open 2010) : Победа 1	1.85  
Ставка 100 долларов*

----------


## IP1987

> *Сумашедший экспресс на футбол* 
> *
> Ставил в виде системы*
> 
> *30.01.10 17:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Бирмингем - Тоттенхэм : больше(2)	1.60	 
> 30.01.10 17:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Фулхэм - Астон Вилла : больше(2)	1.57	 
> 30.01.10 17:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Халл Сити - Вулверхэмптон : больше(2)	1.52	 
> 30.01.10 17:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Ливерпуль - Болтон : больше(2)	1.35	 
> 30.01.10 17:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Вест Хэм - Блэкберн : больше(2)	1.42	 
> ...



*.01.10 17:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Бирмингем - Тоттенхэм : больше(2)	1.60	 1:1**
30.01.10 17:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Фулхэм - Астон Вилла : больше(2)	1.57	 0:2
30.01.10 17:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Халл Сити - Вулверхэмптон : больше(2)	1.52	 2:2
30.01.10 17:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Ливерпуль - Болтон : больше(2)	1.35	 2:0
30.01.10 17:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Вест Хэм - Блэкберн : больше(2)	1.42	 0:0
30.01.10 17:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Уиган - Эвертон : больше(2)	1.47	 0:1
30.01.10 19:30	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Бернли - Челси : больше(2)	1.32	 1:2
30.01.10 19:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Италии. Серия А. Бари - Палермо : больше(1.5)	1.35	 4:2
30.01.10 21:45	Футбол. Чемпионат Италии. Серия А. Наполи - Дженоа : больше(1.5)	1.27	 0:0
30.01.10 16:30	Футбол. Чемпионат Германии. Бундеслига. Боруссия М - Вердер : Боруссия М забьет	1.32	 4:3
30.01.10 20:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Франции. Лилль - Ланс : больше(1.5)	1.30	 1:0
30.01.10 22:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Франции. Монпелье - Марсель : больше(1.5)	1.37	 2:0*

----------


## IP1987

*Экспресс (кф. 76.0307)*
*31.01.10 15:30	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Манчестер Сити - Портсмут : Манчестер Сити(-2)	2.38	 
31.01.10 18:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Арсенал Л - Манчестер Юн : Победа 2	2.70	 
31.01.10 22:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Испании. Примера Дивизион. Севилья - Валенсия : меньше(2.75)	1.80	 
31.01.10 16:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Италии. Серия А. Кальяри - Фиорентина : больше(1.5)	1.30	 
31.01.10 16:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Италии. Серия А. Милан - Ливорно : больше(1.5)	1.17	 
31.01.10 16:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Италии. Серия А. Парма - Интер М : больше(1.5)	1.30	 
31.01.10 16:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Италии. Серия А. Рома - Сиена : больше(1.5)	1.17	 
31.01.10 21:45	Футбол. Чемпионат Италии. Серия А. Ювентус - Лацио : Ювентус больше(1.5)	1.75	 
31.01.10 18:30	Футбол. Чемпионат Германии. Бундеслига. Байер Л - Фрайбург : Победа 1	1.23	 
31.01.10 22:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Франции. Лион - ПСЖ : больше(1.5)	1.32*

----------


## Banderlogen

01/02/10 19:30	КХЛ. Динамо Рига - Динамо Мн:   1-й гол забьет 2-я команда 	2.15	 
01/02/10 19:30 КХЛ. Динамо Рига - Динамо Мн:   Победа 1-й команды во 2-м периоде 	2.35	 
31/01/10 13:00	ОЧБ. Сокол Киев - Керамин-Минск:   Победа 1-й команды в 3-м периоде 	2.25	 
31/01/10 13:00	ОЧБ. Юность-Минск - Динамо-Юниорс:   Событие Тотал 1-ого периода ТБ (2) 	2.55

----------


## IP1987

> *Экспресс (кф. 76.0307)*
> *31.01.10 15:30	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Манчестер Сити - Портсмут : Манчестер Сити(-2)	2.38	 
> 31.01.10 18:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Арсенал Л - Манчестер Юн : Победа 2	2.70	 
> 31.01.10 22:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Испании. Примера Дивизион. Севилья - Валенсия : меньше(2.75)	1.80	 
> 31.01.10 16:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Италии. Серия А. Кальяри - Фиорентина : больше(1.5)	1.30	 
> 31.01.10 16:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Италии. Серия А. Милан - Ливорно : больше(1.5)	1.17	 
> 31.01.10 16:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Италии. Серия А. Парма - Интер М : больше(1.5)	1.30	 
> 31.01.10 16:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Италии. Серия А. Рома - Сиена : больше(1.5)	1.17	 
> 31.01.10 21:45	Футбол. Чемпионат Италии. Серия А. Ювентус - Лацио : Ювентус больше(1.5)	1.75	 
> ...


*
Экспресс (кф. 76.0307)
31.01.10 15:30	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Манчестер Сити - Портсмут : Манчестер Сити(-2)	2.38	 2:0
31.01.10 18:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Арсенал Л - Манчестер Юн : Победа 2	2.70	 1:3
31.01.10 22:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Испании. Примера Дивизион. Севилья - Валенсия : меньше(2.75)	1.80	 2:1
31.01.10 16:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Италии. Серия А. Кальяри - Фиорентина : больше(1.5)	1.30	 2:2
31.01.10 16:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Италии. Серия А. Милан - Ливорно : больше(1.5)	1.17	 1:1
31.01.10 16:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Италии. Серия А. Парма - Интер М : больше(1.5)	1.30	 Матч отменен
31.01.10 16:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Италии. Серия А. Рома - Сиена : больше(1.5)	1.17	 2:1
31.01.10 21:45	Футбол. Чемпионат Италии. Серия А. Ювентус - Лацио : Ювентус больше(1.5)	1.75	 1:1
31.01.10 18:30	Футбол. Чемпионат Германии. Бундеслига. Байер Л - Фрайбург : Победа 1	1.23	 3:1
31.01.10 22:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Франции. Лион - ПСЖ : больше(1.5)	1.32	 2:1*

*Подвел Ювентус очень жаль конечно , который раз убеждаюсь Итальянский футбол становится очень скучным им и малоголевым*

----------


## IP1987

*Экспресс (кф. 90.9157)
01.02.10 20:30	Теннис. Мужчины. Пары. Чермак Ф./Мертинак Михал - Флеминг Колин/Скупски Кен(Загреб) : Победа 1	1.55	 
01.02.10 21:00	Теннис. . Стараче Потито - Лучак Петер(Сантьяго) : Стараче Потито(-3)	1.70	 
01.02.10 22:00	Теннис. . Даниель Маркос - Мартин Альберто(Сантьяго) : больше(21.5)	1.85	 
01.02.10 23:00	Теннис. . Чела Хуан Игнасио - Агуилар Жорже(Сантьяго) : меньше(20.5)	1.85	 
02.02.10 01:00	Теннис. . Монако Хуан - Массу Николас(Сантьяго) : Массу Николас(+4.5)	1.80	 
01.02.10 22:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Премьер-Лига. Сандерленд - Сток Сити : Сандерленд больше(1.5)	2.10	 
01.02.10 21:45	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Лига 2. Бэри - Рочдэйл : больше(1.5)	1.27	 
02.02.10 02:05	Хоккей. NHL. Питтсбург - Баффало : Победа 1	2.10*

----------


## Banderlogen

> 01/02/10 19:30	КХЛ. Динамо Рига - Динамо Мн:   1-й гол забьет 2-я команда 	2.15	 
> 01/02/10 19:30 КХЛ. Динамо Рига - Динамо Мн:   Победа 1-й команды во 2-м периоде 	2.35	 
> 31/01/10 13:00	ОЧБ. Сокол Киев - Керамин-Минск:   Победа 1-й команды в 3-м периоде 	2.25	 
> 31/01/10 13:00	ОЧБ. Юность-Минск - Динамо-Юниорс:   Событие Тотал 1-ого периода ТБ (2) 	2.55


Да, теперь как обычно принято: синим - правильно спрогнозированное, зеленым - возвраты.

01/02/10 19:30	КХЛ. Динамо Рига - Динамо Мн:   1-й гол забьет 2-я команда 	2.15 
* увы, Рига кушает садофед 
01/02/10 19:30 КХЛ. Динамо Рига - Динамо Мн:   Победа 1-й команды во 2-м периоде 	2.35
* поэтому во втором просто порвала денаму 
31/01/10 13:00	ОЧБ. Сокол Киев - Керамин-Минск:   Победа 1-й команды в 3-м периоде 	2.25	 
* 3-й - единственный период, который сокол не выиграл =\
31/01/10 13:00	ОЧБ. Юность-Минск - Динамо-Юниорс:   Событие Тотал 1-ого периода ТБ (2) 	2.55
* юность в первом 3 банки закатила, все по плану

Текущий: +0,9
Итого: *+15,8555*

----------


## Banderlogen

В честь показа по ящику в прямом эфире:
03/02/10 19:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Торпедо НН:   1-й гол забьет 1-я команда 	1.85	 
03/02/10 19:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Торпедо НН:   Событие Тотал 1-го периода ТБ (2) 	3.05
03/02/10 19:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Торпедо НН:   Победа 1-й команды в 1-м периоде 	2.80	 
03/02/10 19:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Торпедо НН:   Победа 2-й команды во 2-м периоде 	2.80	 

Просто так  :
03/02/10 18:30	Хоккей. КХЛ. Локомотив Я - Спартак М:   Событие Спартак М инд. тотал * ТБ (2.5) 	2.00

----------


## Banderlogen

> В честь показа по ящику в прямом эфире:
> 03/02/10 19:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Торпедо НН:   1-й гол забьет 1-я команда 	1.85	 
> 03/02/10 19:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Торпедо НН:   Событие Тотал 1-го периода ТБ (2) 	3.05
> 03/02/10 19:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Торпедо НН:   Победа 1-й команды в 1-м периоде 	2.80	 
> 03/02/10 19:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Торпедо НН:   Победа 2-й команды во 2-м периоде 	2.80	 
> 
> Просто так  :
> 03/02/10 18:30	Хоккей. КХЛ. Локомотив Я - Спартак М:   Событие Спартак М инд. тотал * ТБ (2.5) 	2.00


03/02/10 19:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Торпедо НН:   1-й гол забьет 1-я команда 	1.85	 
03/02/10 19:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Торпедо НН:   Событие Тотал 1-го периода ТБ (2) 	3.05
03/02/10 19:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Торпедо НН:   Победа 1-й команды в 1-м периоде 	2.80	 
03/02/10 19:00	Хоккей. КХЛ. Динамо Мн - Торпедо НН:   Победа 2-й команды во 2-м периоде 	2.80	 

03/02/10 18:30	Хоккей. КХЛ. Локомотив Я - Спартак М:   Событие Спартак М инд. тотал * ТБ (2.5) 	2.00

Текущий: +1,65
Итого: *+17,5055*

Ээх.. Защитали бы шайбу минчан в конце первого периода, так вообще было бы замечательно.

----------


## IP1987

*Ставка №19  (05/02/10 11:51) Сумма: 0.22 $	 
Экспресс (кф. 330.0523)
05.02.10 14:45	Теннис. . Троички Виктор - Беррер Михаель. 1-й сет(Загреб) : больше(9.5)	1.60	 
05.02.10 16:30	Теннис. . Лакко Лукас - Петшнер Филипп. 1-й сет(Загреб) : больше(9.5)	1.55	 
05.02.10 18:00	Теннис. . Цилич Марин - Карлович Иво. 1-й сет(Загреб) : меньше(10.5)	1.75	 
05.02.10 19:20	Теннис. . Мелзер Юрген - Марченко Илья. 1-й сет(Загреб) : больше(9.5)	1.70	 
05.02.10 14:45	Теннис. Мужчины. Пары. Клема Арно/Рохус Оливер - Беккер Бенджамин/Шуттлер Райнер. 1-й сет(Загреб) : Победа 1	1.70	
05.02.10 13:55	Теннис. ATP. Роберт Стефани - Броун Дастин. 1-й сет(Йоханнесбург) : больше(9.5)	1.55	
05.02.10 15:50	Теннис. ATP. Феррер Давид - Дев Варман Сомдев К.. 1-й сет(Йоханнесбург) : меньше(9.5)	1.65	
05.02.10 18:00	Футбол. Клубы. Товарищеские матчи. Шахтер Дн(UKR) - ФК Копенгаген(DNK) : больше(2.5)	1.57	 
05.02.10 21:30	Футбол. Чемпионат Германии. Бундеслига. Вердер - Герта : больше(2.5)	1.60	 
06.02.10 01:00	Футбол. Чемпионат Чили. Сан Луис - Унив. Католика : больше(2.5)	1.60	 
06.02.10 13:30	Футбол. Лига Чемпионов Азии. . САФ(SGP) - Муанг Тонг(THA) : больше(2.5)	1.60	 
06.02.10 02:05	Хоккей. NHL. Хозяева NHL - Гости NHL. Кол-во побед хозяев : больше (2.5)	1.60* 


_Ставка №346 (05/02/10 17:06) Экспресс (K= 193.3749)    Сумма: 6000 BYR    	 
05/02/10 18:00	Теннис. Турнир ATP. Загреб.Хард.. Чилич М. - Карлович И.:   Тай брейка в матче не будет 	2.95	 
05/02/10 19:30	Теннис. Турнир ATP. Загреб.Хард.. Мельцер Ю. - Марченко И.:   Тай брейка в матче не будет 	2.00	 
06/02/10 00:00	Теннис. Турнир ATP. Пары. Сантьяго. Грунт. Арнольд Кер Л./Монако Х. - Стараче П./Зебаллос Х.:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.45	 
05/02/10 18:00	Футбол. Товарищеский турнир. Copa del sol. Испания.. ФК Копенгаген - Шахтер Дн:   Тотал матча больше (2.5) 	1.70	 
06/02/10 11:30	Футбол. Товарищеский турнир Sochi Soccer Cup. Сочи.. Аустрия - Плзень:   Проход 1-й команды 	1.53	 
05/02/10 21:45	Футбол. Чемпионат Англии. Чемпион-Лига.. Ньюкасл - Кардифф Сити:   Тотал 1-й команды больше (1) 	1.42	 
05/02/10 21:30	Футбол. Чемпионат Германии. Бундеслига.. Вердер - Герта:   Тотал 1-й команды больше (2) 	1.80	 
05/02/10 18:00	Хоккей. Регулярный чемпионат КХЛ.. Ак Барс - Авангард:   Победа 1-й команды 	1.70	 
05/02/10 19:00	Хоккей. Регулярный чемпионат КХЛ.. Динамо Мн - ЦСКА:   Победа 2-й команды 	2.00_

----------


## Akasey

вот вы пишите тут пишите, а кто-нибудь объяснит несведущим что это за циферки, и как эти коэффициенты работают?

----------


## Banderlogen

> вот вы пишите тут пишите, а кто-нибудь объяснит несведущим что это за циферки, и как эти коэффициенты работают?


Эти числа - коэффициенты.
Если ты поставил А у.е. на событие с коэффициентом X и спрогнозировал (угадал) правильно, то контора отдает тебе А * X у.е. То есть поставленная сумма перемножается на коэффициент. 
Иначе контора оставляет твою ставку себе. 

Экспресс - набор ставок, в котором коэффициенты этих ставок перемножаются между собой и образуют коэффициент экспресса.

Естественно, коэффициент всегда больше 1.

----------


## Akasey

ТАК!!!!!

Делаем ставки!!!! Беларусь - Швеция !!!!
кто сколько???

кто выигрывает получает (на рассмотрении у админа)

моя ставка 4:2 в пользу Шведов

----------


## Banderlogen

> моя ставка 4:2 в пользу Шведов


Угадал 
Я бы на 5-1 поставил бы.

----------


## Akasey

хотя смотрелись даволи не плохо по моему

----------

